# Digitized Fonts



## bklayman1 (Sep 12, 2008)

Hi all,
I just added a Happy embroidery machine to my business primarily to do monograming. Is there a good program out there that has a good selection of pre digitized fonts that i can easily type out and send to embroidery machine?
Thanks


----------



## LUV DEM TIGERS (Jul 25, 2008)

For "monogramming" most use Monogram Wizard Plus. It comes with several fonts and then you purchase additional font packs. Monogram Wizard Plus Machine Embroidery Monogram Software


----------



## zoom_monster (Sep 20, 2006)

You can download Stitch ERA Universal . the free version has several fonts as well as tools to edit and create sections. go to: freesierrasoftware.com


----------



## bklayman1 (Sep 12, 2008)

Thanks, I'll take a look at both of those.

Sent from my DROIDX using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## NeedleLittleHelp (Feb 12, 2013)

BROTHER had a BES font software, that came free with some machines, the fonts are so great,
and it also digitizes the TRUE TYPE FONTS. Check it out, verry reasonable.


----------



## Posylane (Mar 3, 2011)

What is your budget? Monogram Wizard is $250. You can get a big step up with Wilcom Lettering for $850.


----------

